# You want some of this?!?!?!



## JayJay65 (Aug 26, 2007)

Birdfeeder Maker.. Birdfeeder, feeder.. Birdwatcher.. Photographer..

This combonation.. what does it add up to? A stereotype.. Very common stereotype.. HATRED OF SQUIRRELS!!

1. You want some of this?!? 




2. Agitation Duo




 Enjoy!


----------

